# new study



## moth (Mar 18, 2006)

im doing a dialog.just wanted to know your inputs.
im during several studies involving marijuana growth.
please participate if you can.
this studies on the regrowth of marijuana buds,
how many of you picked your buds early 4 or 5 week.
if so .did any of you buds grow back
answer yes or no 
never treid dont answer


*BOB YOU DID YOUR JOB*


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 18, 2006)

Short and sweet:
no.
Likely the plant will make an attempt to regrow a bit of bud, but if it does it will prob. be less than a joint before the plant dies.

Some growers harvest most of the plant but leave the bottom few feet untouched.  They switch the lights back to 24/0 and revert to using veg nute's.
After two or so months they re-flower, but usually get only 50% of the first yield.
For that reason imo the only reason to re-veg is in you deciede at the last minute you need to keep the strain.
Some of the time the plants don't make it through the process.


----------



## moth (Mar 18, 2006)

good answer ganja guru,your knowledge on marijuana growth is quit usefull


----------



## Mutt (Mar 18, 2006)

I've never tried it. Had to respond though. but I also read that after a couple of "regenerations" of the plant potency also starts to suffer as well. I do know that it needs a lot of nitrogen to re-gen itself. There is a certain percantage of branches that need to remain for this to happen with some success. 
If you read up on ScrOG and SOG techniques they go into detail on regen.


----------



## moth (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks alot for you help mutt,you know your stuff


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 19, 2006)

Marijuana does not go back into veg after you pick all the buds.

Without light manipulation, it dies.

Outside:
Generally speaking, bud ripeness occurs during Oct.  After peak ripeness THC begins to degrade, within a month the plant starts to die, whether or not the buds have been removed.  
It's usually dead as a doornail by mid-Dec.


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

yes if you pick bud ..snipping it right at its stem  leaving some tiny leaflets.a new tinyier yet more heavily resinated bud will grow. I dont pick early but different plants in one room mature at different speeds.so I snip the ripe ones and continue with light cycle which tells the plant ,,,,quick ladies put on yer best show the parties not over yet.


----------

